# Scratches



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Is there anyway to buff out small scratches on glass. Thanks


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

No!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I didnt think so but thought I would ask Thanks Pat.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

there's always a blow torch......



















j/k


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Actually there is but it's not easy. If the scrathes are on the inside you'll probably have to empty it. If they are on the outside it's doable. Btw, do you have a drill? Cause you'll need it for the buffing process unless you have arms of steel. Here's a good article to start the research 

http://www.fitchfamily.com/glass.html

Enjoy,
Harry


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Harry Muscle said:


> Actually there is but it's not easy. If the scrathes are on the inside you'll probably have to empty it. If they are on the outside it's doable. Btw, do you have a drill? Cause you'll need it for the buffing process unless you have arms of steel. Here's a good article to start the research
> 
> http://www.fitchfamily.com/glass.html
> 
> ...


Thanks most of the scratches are at the inside back since Iam putting rocks back in and painting the back of the tank they shouldnt show there is a few small scratches on the front i will try the diamond powder and olive oil and see what happens Thanks Pat.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

pat3612 said:


> Thanks most of the scratches are at the inside back since Iam putting rocks back in and painting the back of the tank they shouldnt show there is a few small scratches on the front i will try the diamond powder and olive oil and see what happens Thanks Pat.


Dont paint the tank. Dont try to take the scratches off. You'll make way bigger scuffs. Trust me. Just leave it.

If you want a "THIS" color (ie black) background, buy that color background, and thick oil. Slather it on, cut to size stick it, and smooth out with a credit card. it looks like its on the inside of the tank and the tank doesnt become worthless when you try to sell it.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Pablo said:


> Dont paint the tank. Dont try to take the scratches off. You'll make way bigger scuffs. Trust me. Just leave it.
> 
> If you want a "THIS" color (ie black) background, buy that color background, and thick oil. Slather it on, cut to size stick it, and smooth out with a credit card. it looks like its on the inside of the tank and the tank doesnt become worthless when you try to sell it.


Got it Pat


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Pablo said:


> If you want a "THIS" color (ie black) background, buy that color background, and thick oil. Slather it on, cut to size stick it, and smooth out with a credit card. it looks like its on the inside of the tank and the tank doesnt become worthless when you try to sell it.


Never heard of this method....what kind of oil do you use?


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Any oil that's decently thick so it's won't just all drip down the back of the tank. You also wanna make sure it's decently OK to be around the tank in case you get any of it in the tank. Even vaseline would work, but it's so thick it's really hard to do a good job of spreading it evenly ... maybe if you heat it up ... never tried the vaseline though.

Harry


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

What about olive oil my tank is empty and in the garage. Pat.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I use extra virgin cold press


----------

